# Amazing Cichlids



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

A buddy of mine from Sweden (Stefan Sjöberg) sent me some pictures to include on the website. Check out this photography.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW stunning! he has some very high quality fish there


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Such vibrant colors!!!


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful photos! When the AC market was stronger we imported most of our Africans from Germany. Their market has always been strong.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I'm keeping the wrong type cichlids.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Beautiful photos! When the AC market was stronger we imported most of our Africans from Germany. Their market has always been strong.


yes, germany seems to be the cichlid paradise for whatever reason. I'm german. English is my second language (I'm sure most people have guessed it lol). So, I'm fortunate to be able to talk to a lot of people over there. They have certain specie we will never see over here.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been to the Interzoo trade show for the last eight years and the African Cichlid vendors always display some of the finest fish. Of course Germany has a strong aquatic market in every respect. That is where I saw the Humphead Glass fish for the first time. Another unique beautiful fish that never took here.
Again great photos, fantastic rare fish.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, very nice cichlids.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> I have been to the Interzoo trade show for the last eight years and the African Cichlid vendors always display some of the finest fish. Of course Germany has a strong aquatic market in every respect. That is where I saw the Humphead Glass fish for the first time. Another unique beautiful fish that never took here.
> Again great photos, fantastic rare fish.


ohh that reminds me. isn't the Interzoo show this or next week sometime? 
Perhaps I will post some more pics tonight. I have roughly 7800


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more of the aggressive tangs.



















Very Rare: Tropheus sp. red "Lunangwa South"


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are fantastic pictures and very very nice fish!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing pictures, and those cichilds are really cool.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more. 
Largest Cichlid in the world:



















Some Trophs:


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

How big do those "largest" cichlids get?...they look like fish you expect to find on your plate


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I miss my Tropheus, but they deserve a species only tank and I'm only allowed one tank now. I saw a pair of Emperors in person and those are huge and very colorful. Bright yellow and blue. A big fish for African cichlid lovers.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

kbuntu said:


> ohh that reminds me. isn't the Interzoo show this or next week sometime?
> Perhaps I will post some more pics tonight. I have roughly 7800


Yes, next week. I am skipping this year. I have many of my overseas customers as vendors there but I cant get away this time. Really great show, I should dig up some of my photos of previous show highlights.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Gul said:


> How big do those "largest" cichlids get?...they look like fish you expect to find on your plate


27-30 inces if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

